

What will happen to all my web accounts/blogs after I die ? - superstar123

facebook, orkut, hotmail, gmail,yahoo,linkedin,slashdot,reddit,yc,infoq.. are well some of the accounts I have..<p>Will someone inherit them ? What about my blogs ?
======
baha_man
You might find this interesting:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4164669.stm>

"...anyone trying to access the e-mails of the deceased is fighting an uphill
struggle... In future... many webmailers may choose to side-step this process
by entrusting their passwords to a loved one."

------
pogos
Mention them in your will (don't forget to include passwords).

